# Werebo hits the bigf 10k



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well Done WereBo... ray:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:beerchug::luxhello::wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloomin' 'eck...

'Twoz only a few days ago I gave congrats for your 8K then 9K


Congrats on the 10K :wave:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah he's a forum-machine....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How many Full moons have we had this month:grin:

Congrats Werebo:beerchug:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! =]


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys 'n' gals - 'tis nice to know my humour is appreciated :grin:


(@ Donald -


> 'Twoz only a few days ago I gave congrats for your 8K then 9K


S'OK, I'm collecting them all to frame them, ready for when Mrs WereBo next starts complaining about anything :grin


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Way To Go WereBo!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well done Werebo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Folks ray:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Ding 10K!

Gratz.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::biggrinje:biggrinje:biggrinje:biggrinje:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:

Well done werebo!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrs WereBo just peeked over my shoulder, and absolutely positively refused to bake a cake, big enough for 10K candles! :grin:

Thanks all :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> S'OK, I'm collecting them all to frame them, ready for when Mrs WereBo next starts complaining about anything :grin


Hey - you're not getting Mrs W a TSF account? Is there room for both of you I wonder?:laugh:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Now that would be interesting :grin:
Bet WereBo has plenty dirty secrets


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Gee, well done WereBo!



.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> Hey - you're not getting Mrs W a TSF account? Is there room for both of you I wonder?:laugh:


Luckily, she has her own online 'tatting' (a form of lacemaking) groups and friends, TSF is too 'geeky' for her (Anything inside the PC box is geekdom :wink

So you're all safe, seeing as Mrs WereBo could chatter for England and get a Gold Medal :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations WereBo* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

WereBo said:


> Mrs WereBo just peeked over my shoulder, and absolutely positively refused to bake a cake, big enough for 10K candles! :grin:
> 
> Thanks all :smile:


You could get smaller candles :grin: 
Congrats motor fingers :grin: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

sandman55 said:


> You could get smaller candles :grin:
> Congrats motor fingers :grin: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


Hehehehe.... Knowing my luck, some 'bright spark' (pardon the pun, it's entirely deliberate :wink would use a couple of those 'everlasting' candles, that won't blow out! :grin:

Thanks Guys :wink:


----------

